# Completely wiping HDD and installing windows 8



## cantthink278 (Oct 3, 2013)

Im at my girlfriends house and she really needs a good pc cleaning/reinstall of windows. Shes on windows 7 but likes 8 and I personally recommend it to everybody. Just wondering if theres any program or way to see exactly what drivers I may need to reinstall or whatever. I know im gonna need to reinstall the bios most likely right? Just wondering if theirs a program I can use to see what drivers I will need to reinstall. I figured since we are going to be opening up the tower and cleaning it I will just take down model numbers of the motherboard/video card etc and just reinstall the drivers from a google search but figured id ask you all since you are the pros.

TLDR : Any easy way to reinstall drivers or know before hand what drivers will be needed after a fresh windows 8 install?

Thanks a ton


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Download Speccy from here: Speccy - Download 











The software should ask to either Run, Save or Cancel, Click *Run*. 

Now follow the onscreen instructions to finish the installation of Speccy. 










Once installed Speccy should open up. Go to *File* > *Publish Snapshot...* 

This should open up a link to your personal snapshot. *Please post that in your next reply!* 

Also include the make and model number of your power supply.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Run the Windows 8.1 Upgrade Assistant: How to use the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant


----------



## cantthink278 (Oct 3, 2013)

Well will windows upgrade assistant do the job? Or should I do the whole speccy thing? I can work with speccy once I see the specs without everybodies help, but if windows upgrade assistant does it automatically than I would much rather do that and save myself time. Will be doing the install later today


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Follow the Speccy directions that way I can tell you what drivers you need. 

If this is an OEM pc then what is the make and model number of the PC?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The *Upgrade Assistant* will scan your hardware for you and tell you if it supports Windows 8 or not, and tell you what needs to be upgraded if not. 
Of course, Chief can give you his personal recommendation if you want a more personal touch.


----------

